# Lightroom Question: Change Auto Settings?



## PhotoXopher

Whenever I use Lightroom it automatically adjusts my photos, can this be changed to not do that? It seems it changes brightness, contrast, black levels, etc.

There's been so many times it'll open my photo and it will look fine, then it says 'adjusting' and then I don't like it anymore and have to make changes.


----------



## jcblitz

Are you shooting in JPEG or RAW? I've noticed this happens to me when I shoot in RAW, but not JPEG. 

When you go to your auto import settings, do you have anything set?


----------



## PhotoXopher

I shoot RAW and I don't think I have anything checked in there - but I'll look again.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Big Mike

I think the problem may be that when you first see the image, you are seeing the JPEG preview (embedded in the RAW file) with the in-camera settings.  When LR has a chance to 'generate the preview', it may be stripping away the in-camera settings and just giving you the naked RAW file, ready for editing.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Ahhh.... maybe that's it, but the odd thing is it does show like 50% brightness, 25% contrast and +5 for black for example - shouldn't those all be 0?


----------



## Big Mike

I think those are the LR defaults.  

Also, you can apply a preset right when you import the images.  So if you want settings to start a certain values, just save that as a preset and apply it upon import.


----------



## jcblitz

N0YZE said:


> Ahhh.... maybe that's it, but the odd thing is it does show like 50% brightness, 25% contrast and +5 for black for example - shouldn't those all be 0?



This is the same thing that happens to me with RAW as well and I know I don't have any presets set. Maybe give the Adobe forums a search. Please post your results if you find anything, I was curious about this too.


----------



## mpasq66

I was having the same problem, what I think fixed it (I'm a LR noob) was that I reset all my settings (back to zero), went up to the "Develop" tab & clicked "Set default settings".
I'll add a screenshot in a sec...







Hope it fixes your problem.

Mike

(ps, Ignore the crap pic! And reset your settings first, mine are not)


----------



## Error

Under DEVELOP located on top bar right of your Lightroom set all the necessary settings that you want to be like set it all to &#8216;0&#8217; then follow the instruction in the image & your done.






Now every time you import your RAW file use that Presets that you created.

Goodluck


----------



## PhotoXopher

I've actually noticed that there's a Lightroom preset for Zeroed... 

Thanks for all the input, I still wish I knew what was going on in Lightroom when it does this (and why).


----------



## Error

Ohhh!... OK here...
Import your RAW file BUT don't click the import button because you need to set the information setting to apply under Develop Setting then follow the red color as indicated on the image.
I&#8217;m sure this will be 200% back to zero.

Enjoy


----------



## PhotoXopher

Yeah, I tried that and it still does it's rendering.

I wonder if it really is just the visual conversion from the JPG preview to the RAW file.

Thanks for the help though, even though it doesn't explain what LR is doing it did give me some nice info on importing in other ways.

EDIT
Looks like that is it:
http://www.lightroomforums.net/index.php?topic=7037.0


----------



## Error

What version are you using? Is it version 2.4? Because mine is v2.4
Besides I don't set auto to import all my RAW files from the memory stick I do that one by one.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Yeah, the latest one - 2.4 I think it is.

I deselected the adjust by serial number option, I'll see if that helps at all.


----------



## Error

Try to import 1 RAW file using your Lightroom - press Ctrl+Shift+I then choose the 1 RAW file then follow the image above & check what will happen when you choose the Develop.
Again disable the Auto Imported Photos when you download you RAW from the memory stick.


Also go to Edit/Preferences/Preset and HIT the "*Reset all default Develop Setting*" then click "*OK*"


----------



## robotpants

Yeah this sucks. I made a user setting that just 0's out the basic tone control stuff and have that apply during import. It's the laziest way I could solve it. I hate the importer for LR but whatever.


----------



## WesternGuy

PhotoXopher said:


> Ahhh.... maybe that's it, but the odd thing is it does show like 50% brightness, 25% contrast and +5 for black for example - shouldn't those all be 0?



Big Mike is right, those are the Lightroom defaults for Raw images after import.  Unless you modify these with an Import preset, they should always come up that way.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## KmH

Did you notice the date the thread was started?


----------

